# My tiger shrimp tank~ in progress~



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

For some time now I have been admiring from afar several planted Fluval Ebi tanks. I have thought eight gallons was a great night stand size. So since my birthday was coming up, I asked my husband for one. He said ok, so I proceeded to order one. 

When it arrived, I opened the outer box, then heard the most terrible thing, the sound of glass moving about. I opened it to discover the tank was shattered. So on the phone I went and called the company I ordered from, they said trash the tank and they would send another right away. Next day it came via Fed Ex(first was UPS). I thought good, it should be in better shape. Wrong. It was in just as many pieces as the first, if not more. So I asked for my money back because it was evident it wouldnt get here in one piece. 

Hubbs trying to make good on the deal took me yesterday to Petco. Our local Petsmart doesnt carry any fluval tanks and I wanted to go browse a different store. They didnt have any ebi or flora tanks either. I wasnt leaving defeated, so I got a fifteen gallon Aqueon column tank. It was about the same price I was paying online for the Ebi, with a filter,heater,net chems and food included. 

The lights not the best, its an 8 watt T5. Filter, Ive no idea I decided I wouldnt use it here, I had one of the filters from the ebi I wanted to use. 

I took the backgrounds from both of the shattered tanks and cleaned them off well to ensure no glass shards would be on them. Im all for reusing things. I had to trim just a little off the top of them, turn the sideways amd stack them to get the look I wanted. I also trimmed about three inches off the side(which is now the top) of one. They fit very snugly. Used the shrimp stratum, took both bags. I opened my Eheim classic and took some of the bio balls for the filter .

Plants for now, is 

Amazon Sword
Barclaya Longefolia
Fissidens Fontanus
Java Moss
Java Fern
Anubias Nana Petit
An unknown species
Hybrid Ludwigia

Will be looking into a better light and how to set it up in there without tearing the hood up. 

Fauna until the tank matures more is three female mollies, and three male guppies. Just to keep up the bacteria colony until I get enough algal growth for the shrimp. 

Pic of the tank:








Front









Side

Thoughts? comments?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks very nice! Who would have thought you'd want an aquarium for your birthday?Looking forward to update as it gets completed,with shrimp.


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

nice! im just starting to get into shrimp. i think your tank looks a million times better than the one i will be putting my shrimp malawa shrimp in (القبيح, which is arabic for "the ugly").

of course, the only plant i will have in my tank is pure algae...


----------



## Chididdy123 (Jul 21, 2012)

Haha my brother bought that exact tank package that you got. Its looking good! For the lights, he wasnt growing any plants but he retrofitted some LED strips and they looked amazing! it was easy to install also. (Amazon.com: LEDPRO Waterproof IP66 16.4Ft RGB 5050 Color Changing Kit with LED Flexible Strip, 44 Button Do It Yourself Controller Remote, 4A Power Supply Complete Set: Home Improvement) it was really good for viewing, but not plants. Looking forward to updates!


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

very nice Bev..that will make a very nice shrimp tank..keep the postings going will try to check back when computer decides it wants to boot up.

Rick


----------



## choutman (Mar 6, 2012)

very cool thanks for sharing...I love shrimp tanks


----------

